# Cool Concealed carry Site



## DDM (Dec 28, 2006)

I found this cool Concealed carry site Check it out! 
http://www.packing4life.com/index.php


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Dec 28, 2006)

Sweet. Have you seen the NRA's guide to reciprocity? It's under their ILA section.


----------



## DDM (Dec 28, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Sweet. Have you seen the NRA's guide to reciprocity? It's under their ILA section.



Cant seem to find it.


----------



## bytehoven (Dec 28, 2006)

Another good way to get the most accurate info on your State's reciprocity is contacting your local AG office.

BTW, what is your CC firearm?

G-23 here.


----------



## DDM (Dec 29, 2006)

Either a SW3913/Taurus 38 5 shot DA only or a beretta 92. Depending on mood.

Reciprocity http://www.handgunlaw.us/


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 6, 2007)

New Yorkistan doesn't have any reciprocal agreements with any other states which is complete BS. There are a bunch of states that honer New York's permits. With Spitzer and Cuomo being elected this isn't going to change, these two are as antigun as they come! 

Cooler weather I carry my G22 with a G31 barrel (357 Sig) in it. Warmer weather I carry my G27. Going to get a G33 barrel (357 Sig) for that one next.


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 6, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> New Yorkistan doesn't have any reciprocal agreements with any other states which is complete BS. There are a bunch of states that honer New York's permits. With Spitzer and Cuomo being elected this isn't going to change, these two are as antigun as they come!
> 
> Cooler weather I carry my G22 with a G31 barrel (357 Sig) in it. Warmer weather I carry my G27. Going to get a G33 barrel (357 Sig) for that one next.



Worse than that, you can get into real trouble driving through NY State with a firearm in your vehicle. Forget about NYC.

It is complete BS and an over reaction to their crime troubles.


----------



## DDM (Jan 6, 2007)

Found a better one. http://www.glocktalk.com


----------



## Bremen (Jan 7, 2007)

Lots of good info on www.packing.org too.

Kahr PM40, Kimber 10mm Custom Eclipse II 1911, Buckmark, K-22


----------



## computeruser (Jan 7, 2007)

For those inclined, there is some decent reading to be had at Gabe Suarez' foum (linked from suarezinternational.com). John Farnam's website has some good reading in the form of his compiled Quips (http://defense-training.com/quips/quips.html), especially if you actually read ALL the quips in chronological order. Also worth checking out is Stephen Wenger's site (spw-duf.info).

Stephen and John also publish e-mail lists that are worth subscribing to. John's consists of his quips emailed as they are written, and Stephen's includes a daily batch of firearms-related news story links from around the country.

Glock 19 + S&W Model 38 AirWeight Bodyguard + Fox Labs OC + Surefire 6P + CKRT M16-Z03 folder + cellphone + Pen and note paper. And a double-thick 1.5" WilsonCombat or Kramer (horsehide) belt.


----------



## EngineerDude (Jan 7, 2007)

bytehoven said:


> BTW, what is your CC firearm?



Most frequently Ruger SP101 loaded w/Remington .357 mag "Golden Saber" 125 gr hollow points. Compact, sturdy and reliable, simple, and adequately powerful.

Related question, what loads are people using?


----------



## vharrison2 (Jan 7, 2007)

DDM said:


> Either a SW3913/Taurus 38 5 shot DA only or a beretta 92. Depending on mood.
> 
> Reciprocity http://www.handgunlaw.us/



Great site David. Thanks.


----------



## EngineerDude (Jan 7, 2007)

vharrison2 said:


> Great site David. Thanks.



I'll second that. Lots of great stuff out there, but often it's hard to find. It's such a cool concept that through these forums, people with similar interests come together and help each other!


----------



## computeruser (Jan 7, 2007)

EngineerDude said:


> Most frequently Ruger SP101 loaded w/Remington .357 mag "Golden Saber" 125 gr hollow points. Compact, sturdy and reliable, simple, and adequately powerful.
> 
> Related question, what loads are people using?



Where there are two choices listed, I try to stick with the first load in the list whenever possible. I have been thinking about switching to Corbon DPX, but supply is still a problem.

G19 - 115 gr Corbon +P, 115 gr Winchester Ranger LE +P+
M38 - 125 gr Winchester Super-X +P


----------



## EngineerDude (Jan 7, 2007)

Corbon is good stuff. I keep my Colt Govt .45ACP stuffed with their 185 gr +P.

(The gun is too big to carry in most situations anyway, but even if that wasn't enough, concern over how the NY state judicial system would react to an incident where the citizen was carrying cocked & locked is enough to have me leave it to protect the home.)

Based on articles by Mas Ayoob and others, I also have some mild concern with this ammo, for basically the same reason I don't carry the .45. Wouldn't want to give an anti-gun DA any more "ammunition" (pun intended) to argue I was some out of control Rambo who improperly shot the perp. But I like the load enough that I'm reluctant to switch.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 7, 2007)

bytehoven said:


> Worse than that, you can get into real trouble driving through NY State with a firearm in your vehicle. Forget about NYC.
> 
> It is complete BS and an over reaction to their crime troubles.


There is a federal law that allows you to drive through states that don't allow you to own and/or possess a specific kind or type of firearm in that state. You cannot legally possess a fully automatic weapon in NY, but there is a legal way to drive through NY with one. One thing to keep in mind though is when HR 218 was passed. That's the law that allows police officer's to carry a pistol in every state in the country. It was on the net and I think in the newspaper that NYPD was still arresting out of state police officer's for carrying in NYC. I'm about 250 miles away from NYC. Never been there and don't plan on going!

Check into that federal law allowing you to pass through states and HR 218 and get the full scoop. Don't take my word for it. There are a lot of details with both laws.


----------



## computeruser (Jan 7, 2007)

EngineerDude said:


> Corbon is good stuff. I keep my Colt Govt .45ACP stuffed with their 185 gr +P.
> 
> (The gun is too big to carry in most situations anyway, but even if that wasn't enough, concern over how the NY state judicial system would react to an incident where the citizen was carrying cocked & locked is enough to have me leave it to protect the home.)
> 
> Based on articles by Mas Ayoob and others, I also have some mild concern with this ammo, for basically the same reason I don't carry the .45. Wouldn't want to give an anti-gun DA any more "ammunition" (pun intended) to argue I was some out of control Rambo who improperly shot the perp. But I like the load enough that I'm reluctant to switch.



I don't put a great deal of stock in what Mas Ayoob has to say about what a hypothetical DA might do in a hypothetical instance. He is not an attorney and has failed to cite a single case where the criminal trial outcome of an otherwise legit shooting was materially altered by weapon and/or caliber choice. Sure, there's an abstract possibility that the situation he envisions might play out, but lots of things are "possible." Maybe my faith in the judicial system is a bit naive (funny, eh?), but assuming the ammunition was store-bought I do not believe that the caliber/load issue would be a problem that could not easily be dispensed with if it came up at all.

Incidentally, I wore a full-size 1911 for years, and found it easier to conceal than the G19, being so much thinner in the grip. I still prefer it to the G19 under a suit. It was a combination of the weight of its steel frame (though the S&W Scandium 1911s might be a different story) and an unfriendly encounter with a group of hostile individuals one evening that changed my mind on the power-versus-capacity issue. 230 Hydra-Shok was the round of choice for the 1911, since it was easy to find.


----------



## computeruser (Jan 7, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> Check into that federal law allowing you to pass through states and HR 218 and get the full scoop. Don't take my word for it. There are a lot of details with both laws.



NY (and especially NYC), NJ and Chicago both routinely ignore the federal laws you are referring to. Somehow or another nobody has had the energy (or $$$?) to take this the issue full distance. The result SHOULD be clear and obvious - federal law necessarily trumps state law in this case. It isn't a nuanced concept - that's first-week, first-semester, first-year law school stuff there, folks. Yet state abuses persist because the states feel that they can do what they want and nobody ever calls them to account.

Maybe one of these days when some cocky DA gets arrested on federal charges for authorizing the prosecution under state law in an area where there is unambiguous federal preemption, this attitude might change.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jan 8, 2007)

3.5 years in jail (mandatory) for anyone in possession of an illegal "loaded" handgun in NYS. Effective 1 Jan 07

"state gun law went into effect in November. The law calls for a prison term between 3 1/2 and 15 years upon conviction of possessing an illegal loaded gun. Probation is no longer an option for those convicted under the new law". I had to correct myself


----------



## computeruser (Jan 8, 2007)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> 3.5 years in jail (mandatory) for anyone in possession of an illegal "loaded" handgun in NYS. Effective 1 Jan 07
> 
> "state gun law went into effect in November. The law calls for a prison term between 3 1/2 and 15 years upon conviction of possessing an illegal loaded gun. Probation is no longer an option for those convicted under the new law". I had to correct myself



:help: 

Illegal = not government approved. Whatever happened to a natural, human right to self-defense and the tools necessary to effect that right? It is disgusting to think that people would willingly give the government the power to decide whether someone is "worthy" to defend themselves or not.

And, of course, there is the issue about an armed citizenry being an impediment to the implementation of absolute government control, tyranny, etc....


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 8, 2007)

computeruser said:


> :help:
> 
> It is disgusting to think that people would willingly give the government the power to decide whether someone is "worthy" to defend themselves or not.


That's what just happened in New Yorkistan with the election of both Spitzer and Cuomo! Although REPUBLICAN Governor George E. Pataki was about the worst governor we've had in New Yorkistan as far as gun control go's. Look at some of the laws he came up with and got to pass!


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jan 8, 2007)

Yup....... NY is going the same way as CA.


----------



## DDM (Jan 8, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> It was on the net and I think in the newspaper that NYPD was still arresting out of state police officer's for carrying in NYC.



You would think that the juristiction/State these arrested officers work for would seek legal action against NY.


----------

